# Not yet, but close



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 13, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 13, 2018)

Holy crap, I’m down to the last one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 14, 2018)

And I forget to put my teeth in!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 14, 2018)

I heard a guy say one time that when he was younger, he could peal the enamel off the inside of a urinal. As an older guy, he can't keep from dribbling on his shoes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

